# Dear Rain Gods (2010)



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dear Rain Gods,
well that was pretty darn petty. You knew I'd have to cancel again this year anyway, but you couldn't wait until I brought my pine devil back inside, oh no, you had to go and rain his antlers off. Well thanks for nothing. Next October, bitches, next October.

Ne'ertheless, the following mortal souls would like to make offerings and supplications for a dry 'Ween. Have mercy on some of them how about.

:finger:


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I promise to sacrifice a pumpkin in your honor if you will promise to give me a rain free Halloween.:kisskin:


----------

